
Introducing Electrode, an open source release from WalmartLabs - skynode
https://medium.com/walmartlabs/introducing-electrode-an-open-source-release-from-walmartlabs-14b836135319?source=email-cf545047efd2-1475735576046-digest.reader
======
skynode
Would like to see the performance uplift the switch to react/node.js gives
Walmart.

